# This congresswoman , she's protecting our rights through positive action.



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

God bless her strength as she moves forward.

+ 1 for this congresswoman with the [email protected] enough to PROTECT OUR RIGHTS.
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/gun-congress-colorado-lauren-boebert-glock-ad-rep


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Pelosi outlawed the use of mother, father, brother, sister, son, and daughter in her sacred "House". She did not yet make a ruling on Lauren Boeberts Glock.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> God bless her strength as she moves forward.
> 
> + 1 for this congresswoman with the [email protected] enough to PROTECT OUR RIGHTS.
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/gun-congress-colorado-lauren-boebert-glock-ad-rep


Agreed. Hope she runs for president.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Agreed. Hope she runs for president.


She is an inspiration.

*The Gun-Toting, Millennial Restaurant Owner Trying to Ride ...*
www.politico.com › lauren-boebert-congress-409983


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow, I have to tune in with this new Congresswoman. She's got lots of potential.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Agreed. Hope she runs for president.


I don't, I HOPE SHE BECOMES PRESIDENT.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

The rest of congress should grow a pair and follow her lead..


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Pisslosi’s new rules ban guns in house chambers.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Minorcan said:


> Pisslosi's new rules ban guns in house chambers.


Sounds like Pissloosely might have the poop fan aiming in the wrong direction. Lots of provable facts stacking up against that foul old bag and her ilk.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Sounds like Pissloosely might have the poop fan aiming in the wrong direction. Lots of provable facts stacking up against that foul old bag and her ilk.


GOOD! See Ya...old battle axe.


----------

